

Looking for Feedback on an new product - Yelp for Lawyers - benhatten
http://pier.legalriver.com/were-getting-ready-to-launch-a-new-product-please-help-us-out/
We run a marketplace connecting businesses &#38; attorneys, and we're going to be launching a new site that allows start up founders to review lawyers they've worked with.  Looking for some feedback
======
jellicle
Heh. My feedback is: hosting bad reviews of lawyers is a good way to get sued.

Doesn't matter if the reviews are factual or truthful; you'll still have the
inconvenience of dealing with upset people who have no-cost access to the
legal system. It seems to me that unless your plan is "immediately remove any
negative content that anyone complains about", you're going to get a lot of
lawsuits against you. Do you have a plan for dealing with this?

